# clay early and calhoun couties



## southwestslayer

I just figured we need these on here these are the counties i hunt and have not had a chance to make it up yet and wont make it up until sept 12  so just wonder how the weathers been and interested to see who else hunts these counties as well!!!


----------



## Son

*Clay, early and Calhoun*

I can tell ya, Early could stand some rain..


----------



## southwestslayer

heard that are lease is getting a fair amount of rain. but im sure we can use some more. we are really wet down here in fl


----------



## florida boy

You never hear anything on GON about clay county .


----------



## sowega hunter

I hunt Early and was at the land on Saturday. We have been getting plenty of rain. There are acorns and persimons every where. Should be a good season. I used to hunt Clay and it was the best land I ever hunted but it was sold.


----------



## southwestslayer

good to here sowega are lease has been pretty good to us. thanks for the info.


----------



## KWI

I hunt Clay - right outside Bluffton.  Don't know about recent rain but was on the property 2 weeks ago and all the rain has made the oaks full and the persimmons fat!  I agree that this may be a great year...if you hunt the oaks.


----------



## florida boy

Is anyone getting pictures of bucks out of velvet in this area yet ?


----------



## sowega hunter

I'll check my camera Monday or Tuesday and let you know.


----------



## Son

*C, E and C counties*

Yep, we finally got a good rain.  I can tell ya. Back several years ago when I was in the taxidermy business. I mounted some respectable bucks from Clay County.
Bucks in Early and Miller counties are still in velvet. Should be going out about mid Sept.
Lots of akerns this year, mostly wateroaks where I hunt.
Been checking our persimmons, they didn't do much this time. Grapes are scarce too.


----------



## southwestslayer

season is getting close, thanks for the info keep it comin fellas.


----------



## Hammack

Clay is looking good on Rain fall as of right now.  Much better than the past couple years. I live and hunt in Clay, and from what I am seeing in the fields I think this years has some great potential to be much better than the last two years have been.  I am seeing large numbers in the peanut fields late afternoons, and a large crop of good solid bucks from 2.5 to 4.5 years of age.  I am definitely optimistic so far.  I just put my cameras back out on the feeders and will let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Hammack

Most bucks I have been watching late evenings have shed or starting to shed their velvet.    Right now they are still pretty predictable as far as hitting the afternoon food sources.  Some of the bachelor groups are starting to break up as well.


----------



## southwestslayer

we are leaving fri morning to head up to camp and set it up. sat morning will kick off the season ill keep you guys posted when i get back. keep the info coming!!!!


----------



## florida boy

checked cameras today and no bucks have lost velvet yet . Still in big bachelor groups . Lots of spottys .


----------



## Son

*Early Co.*


----------



## southwestslayer

man he looks to be eating well


----------



## Son

*Clay, Early and Calhoun*

I've only gotten one poor buck on camera so far. Can't see what's wrong with him, but his ribs were showing. Young buck, so there's not telling, could be auto related as it's close to a highway. Have one picture of a heavy doe, she must have been bred late. She looked like she was about to pop. Also seeing lots of fawn tracks around mudholes, not much larger than your thumbnail.
First day of bowseason on our lease. Several deer seen early this morning, rained all afternoon. Nobody got a shot.
Unless they're not telling...lol


----------



## southwestslayer

well just got back from a productive weekend did alot of work around camp and only hunted one time. we saw some deer in the evenings in the fields put out the trail cams fri. checked them today only got 4deer by are water hole the fawn was running around in the water. anyway not heading back up till oct.1. keep the info coming good luck!


----------



## southwestslayer

and the one thing i forgot is that the snakes are on the move for sure


----------



## Son

*Early*

Rain started about mid afternoon, and it's still raining here at 8:11.   That's the moisture I was waiting on to put in food plots.  Hunted this morning, saw nothing.


----------



## Hammack

We got a good one up in Clay county as well.  Sitting on about 1" here around the Bluffton area.  Looks like Randolph possibly could have gotten a bit more.  It's just what I needed on the plots I got planted last week.  Now I can finish cutting the rest and get them planted.


----------



## jrwoutdoors

*How bout Clay Co.*

I hunt down in Bluffton, on the Bell Farm Just out of town. Do you know where that is? It is a family thing.


----------



## jcdona

Here in Mitchell Co. the live oak and water oak acorns are starting to fall. Looks like a real good crop.


----------



## Hammack

JRW are you talking about Jack Bell's farm?  Well i guess now his son Byron has it now.  If so I know where it is.  I drive by it a few times a day.  I live 4 miles down the road from it.


----------



## southwestslayer

well we are heading up this coming weekend for another round... i heard that the weather is suppose to turn and be quite pleasent for the middle of the week through the weekend. anyway just checking in to see how the deer movement and weather is. thanks for the info


----------



## Hammack

Not alot of change.  Right around here we haven't had an abundance of rain in the past few weeks.  Deer still seem to be hitting the peanut fields in the evening predictably.  Bachelor groups that I have seen are now breaking up if not already dispersed where I am watching.  They are showing it cool off a bit.  60's at night 80's during the day which is a welcome change, but rain coming back in for the weekend.


----------



## southwestslayer

well we are ready for gun season to start now. we moved and adjust all the stand. didnt shoot anything but saw a good amount including a nice 8 and 9 point def looking forward to general gun!


----------



## england9

Are any of you guys on this thread close to Leary? I'm just south of it across the baker county line... just tryin to find the closest report.


----------



## southwestslayer

well its that time again we are heading up to camp for opening rifle season where i think we will be greeted with awesome weather... just checking in to see what the deer movement has been like...


----------



## Hammack

From what I have seen deer are still hitting the food sources predictably in the evenings.  I think this cooler weather is gonna really help things.  

England9, I am about 25 miles to the west of you.  I am right on the Clay/Calhoun line.


----------



## Hammack

Was a pretty good opening day in Clay Co.  I heard 14 shots this morning and know of a nice 8pt, and one 11 pt that were taken.  I personally saw 12 does, and three bucks.  The best being a 100 inch 8pt.  I got off the stand about 10:00am, and started working on a stand that needed some limbs cut around it and ended up killing 9 hogs over the hour I was there.  Headed back out now to sit until dark.


----------



## Son

Miller/Early co line. Guess the wind got our people as they didn't see much this morning. Havn't had an afternoon report yet. One doe was taken. I live local, so will pick better days to hunt. I don't like windy days. Cool is ok, but 25 kts is too much for this ol guy.
I'll be hunting the entire season with my muzzleloader, just for the challenge and nastalgia of it. Our deer are hitting akerns...


----------



## florida boy

Son said:


> Miller/Early co line. Guess the wind got our people as they didn't see much this morning. Havn't had an afternoon report yet. One doe was taken. I live local, so will pick better days to hunt. I don't like windy days. Cool is ok, but 25 kts is too much for this ol guy.
> I'll be hunting the entire season with my muzzleloader, just for the challenge and nastalgia of it. Our deer are hitting akerns...


You aint lying about the wind . We shot dove up near spring creek and they had the afterburners turned on when they went with the wind .


----------



## Defcon15

i hunt in calhoun and will only be able to hunt during my thanksgiving and christmas breaks. we have noticed that most of the rutting activity occurs in mid december, do y'all think it might be a bit early to bring out the rattling antlers around thanksgiving?


----------



## southwestslayer

well i saw 13 this weekend couple small bucks and one spotted fawn and mom the rest does all on the small side. two does were shot and three missed in the fields long shots other than that it was a good weekend saw deer in the mornings and evening really hitting the acorns. and defcon i notice rutting activity from thanksgiving to jan. so i would say break them out.


----------



## Hammack

Went this afternoon, and hunted a peanut field.  Saw 18 total.  4 bucks, 6 does, and 8 yearlings.  I agree I start rattling around the second week of November.


----------



## Defcon15

thanks for the responses regarding rattling. i've always debated whether it is best to rattle at first light and hope to attract one when they are most likely moving around or wait to start until later in the morning so that there is less chance of spooking one at first light if they aren't aggressive. thoughts?


----------



## southwestslayer

i say try every way and see what works best


----------



## Son

This afternoon I heard a couple bucks sparring, they're still establishing a pecking order. I find the early season is a good time to use antlers to get their attention. I just click em about every 30 minutes or so. You may be surprised at how many bucks, especially young ones that show up to see who's in the area. Rattling Pre-rut, late Dec in my area. Setup is very important, always set up so your downwind side is open so they can't slip in behind ya. I use ponds, roads, fields etc.. for my downwind side. Don't over do it, or you may educate em and not get a buck.


----------



## Hammack

Deer were moving well behind this front that passed thru.  I got in the stand a little late.  (6:00) but I bumped three does feeding on the way in to the stand and saw six more does and two bucks.  A four point and an eight point that was a nice 2.5 year old dear.  Going in the morning, but I think that Sunday with the cooler temps will be the day.


----------



## Hammack

I had a little time after work so I went and jumped in my "after work" stand.  It's 100 yards off the road, and almost always has the wind in my face, so It's the one if I have a little time I go jump in, well even as hot and muggy as it was I still saw nine deer from 6:00-6:30.  5 or which were nice does the others were yearlings.  I'm still seeing good movement and seeing some nice young bucks, but no real sightings of any mature bucks yet.  So far I know of four bucks in Clay county killed that will go over 135 so there are some good deer moving about.  we got over 2" of rain yesterday, and the food plots are looking real good, just still so much available browse that I am not seeing them hit them predictably like after the frost.


----------



## Defcon15

seeing as i won't be in the stand until thanksgiving week, its good to hear whats going on in the woods. any reports from calhoun?


----------



## florida boy

I hunted from thursday afternoon until yesterday evening and only seen 1 doe and 2 yearlings in clay county . Only heard a couple of shots . The moon and pressure has got them on lockdown .


----------



## Hammack

I hunted Sunday morning and heard numerous shots.  I only saw three does.  While working I did a good bit of driving this morning, and I saw tons of deer from 7:30 to about 10:00 in the fields and along the roads.  I hunted again yesterday afternoon and saw a few does and bucks.  None that were what I was looking for, and showing no sign of the rut.  I did take a doe for the freezer.


----------



## BlufftonBoy

Hammack - 
What area of Clay were these bucks taken? Would I happen to know any of the folks that got'em? Me and my bro-in-law are looking at getting over the weekend of the 14th and definitely after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hammack

One of the bucks killed were taken between suttons and bluffton and I'm sure you know him or atleast who he is.  Was an eleven point and was an all around good deer.  Two were on paid hunts with Booger bottom, and hunting on Chulee land I believe.  The fourth one I understand was taken north of Ft. Gaines but it was told thru a couple folks before getting to me so I don't know who it was.


----------



## southwestslayer

last weekend 2 were shot one big 6 point that was thought to be a 8. deer moved ok saw 10 in the middle of the day plus a really tall 6 that needs another year to grow. heading back up this weekend. i got a picture of a mature 10 hopefully someone can get a shot at.


----------



## Defcon15

anyone here hunt around Leary in calhoun?


----------



## BlufftonBoy

Thanks for the update Hammack. We are heading that way real soon; still trying to hit the Worth Co. rut before making an appearance to Ft. Gaines


----------



## mallardduc

Yea, we hunt Leary.


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows

We're still hunting just north of Leary along 234


----------



## Hammack

I think the rut in Clay is just around the corner.  I went this afternoon and had 8 mature does with several yearlings in the plot.  Had two bucks a 1.5 year old point, and a 2.5 year old 7 point come by with there nose to the ground.  Had one border line 8pt that came to the plot and was scent checking does.   I think things are about to get started here.


----------



## Hammack

I've hunted a good bit the past few days, and have seen a good many deer.  Multiple scrapes and rubs have started turning up over the past week.  I put some trail cams out on some scrapes so hopefully we can see what's moving around.  I'm still not seeing any mature deer yet, but seeing plenty of younger bucks that are getting jumpy.  Saturday, I had a couple small bucks sparring , but Sunday watched a nice young 8pt feed in the plot with several does and pay them no attention.  I don;t think these warm days are helping any either.  We need some cold weather, but I'm starting to wonder if we will see it...


----------



## Defcon15

I've heard from multiple people in calhoun that the area is covered up in scrapes/rubs and the bucks are starting to push does around a little bit. No real chasing yet, but as hammack said, getting a little "jumpy" around them. I think that with some colder weather, it could open up, but who knows when that will happen. Hopefully next week though!


----------



## yarbrough20

Think this is going to be the week in clay.... saw few deer over the weekend and killed a nice 8.... looking forward to the last half of the week down there!


----------



## Hammack

I'm honestly not sure what's going on.  Everytime I see something that makes me think it's fixing to bust loose I see something else that makes me think it might not be as close as I was thinking.  I pulled my cards in my cams today, and had quite a few bucks, but none on the scrapes and the bucks I did catch were showing no stained tarsals or swollen necks.  I'm seeing more deer than the past few years, but they are definitely acting a bit differently than I am used to.


----------



## Defcon15

I've been getting some really weird reports from calhoun as well. Over the past week, I had one person say that he saw bucks chasing does, one person say that bucks were paying no attention to does, and then the weirdest report that someone saw a big buck just walking around with a group of 4 does. Has anyone seen a group of does tolerate this? Supposedly he just followed them around casually but didn't even attempt to chase or push them. I've seen a buck do this with a single doe but not a group of them. Who knows whats going on, but I'm excited about finally getting in the woods this week!


----------



## Hammack

Good luck Defcon!   I have actually seen that take place a couple times, but it was normally a buck that never showed any anticipation towards them.  I killed a 120" 8pt last year that was hanging out with two button heads.  The deers neck was massively swollen, and his hocks were black, but I saw him three times before I could take him, and he always was with the two button heads.  Would come out and feed , and even when does are around he never showed that he was interested.  Was crazy, but when I finally had an opportunity I took him.  Last week I didn't get to hunt like I wanted too, but this week I will get to spend some time in the woods.  The rain has moved out and I doctored several scrapes and hopefully this week I can catch a mature deer in shooting hours.  I will say that the vast majority of the mature bucks I have killed were from the week of Thanksgiving and the week after.  Hopefully this year it will be the case as well.


----------



## BlufftonBoy

I hope you are right Hammack; I will be coming into Clay Co. late tomorrow night to hunt Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Hope to bring something back to Tifton worth bragging about...


----------



## BlufftonBoy

Pulled my cards from cameras last Thursday (11/19); the best bucks I have been watching have busted tines so I have no idea what to expect


----------



## Defcon15

Leaving tomorrow morning for calhoun, will be in the stand tomorrow afternoon through saturday morning. Good luck to all who will be in the woods!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea i was at chickasaw this weekend. bucks are making signs an the young bucks are starting to chase does. had a few nice bucks killed on the hunt.shouldnt be long


----------



## jrwoutdoors

*Not to late?*

Hammack, 
comming to Bluffton Dec 15th hunt the Bell Farm, not going to be to late is it?


----------



## Hammack

I think you will be ok.  I'm still not seeing much in the way of chasing or any real heavy sign.  Hunted this afternoon and saw four does and had a 6pt that came in and scent checked them, but didn't show much interest.  This year is hard to read, that's for sure, but I haven't seen anything that made me think the rut has hit yet...


----------



## taylor0118

I hunted yesterday in Edison and watched does all day. No bucks ever showed up. The does seem to be moving more but are still in groups. We saw a ton of scrapes and rubs compared to just one week ago. This weeks cold weather should kick things off for sure


----------



## Hammack

Killed this buck this afternoon about 5:30  He came thru chasing a doe, and finally stopped about 360 yards out.  I shot him thru the heart with a 264 win mag.  He was 8 points and 240 pounds.  Saw four does, and three different bucks come thru with their nose to the ground.  I think this cooler weather has gotten things started.


----------



## Mako22

Hey nice buck! I just hunted all week up there at the club near Coleman and only saw one doe.


----------



## Hammack

went back this morning and had another buck close to the size of the I shot yesterday chasing a doe.  only saw the one doe, but had two other bucks come behind them with their nose to the ground.  I ended up killing two Coyotes and got down fairly early.  I did hear lots of shots, and saw quite a few deer that people had taken.  A couple were nice bucks.


----------



## Mako22

Hammack said:


> went back this morning and had another buck close to the size of the I shot yesterday chasing a doe.  only saw the one doe, but had two other bucks come behind them with their nose to the ground.  I ended up killing two Coyotes and got down fairly early.  I did hear lots of shots, and saw quite a few deer that people had taken.  A couple were nice bucks.



Do you think they will still be chasing Does by next Saturday?


----------



## brcampbe

Cousin killed a big 6 point on our property Sat morning, he also saw an even bigger 8 pt right before it. I hunted Sat afternoon there but only saw turkeys. Echols Co. off 129.


----------



## Defcon15

Hunted calhoun from last tuesday to yesterday. the rut activity was very on and off. tuesday afternoon, i saw a nice 2.5 year old 9-pt pushing some does around and grunting and then wednesday morning, i saw a nice buck and spike kinda chasing a doe, but other than that most of the bucks were just cruising around or paying zero attention to the does. i think the next few weeks will be on and off depending on the weather and then it will really open up mid december.


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows

Sure hated to come back to work this morning.  Spent a week in Calhoun ending last Wednesday.  Some pretty good deer seen/ killed.  One 10 point  that probably scored around 135" and weighed 208 lbs and an 8 point that went about 225 lbs.  Both had heads down on a scent trail.  Loads of new scrapes appearing on Tuesday and Wed.  

Hated to pull out with the Friday after Thanksgiving forecast calling for temps in the low 30's.  That should've gotten the party started.  It definitely was not on the first of last wek.  Would like to run back up this Wed since things should cool off to the mid 20's late this week.  

Tried out a Buck Roar grunter with some semi-encouraging results.  Called back to a deer grunting on 11/19 with some low soft calls.  Within 5 minutes, out came a knarled up 8 point looking for the culprit.  Messed with a small 6 point the next day when he came walking out in the open.  Called him back 4 times from 80-100 yards.  He left still looking for me.  

The hogs have taken over.  Seems like it used to be a novelty to see bacon in the woods.  Now it's all the time.  Kinda hard to take a nap now with all the non-stop squealing and fighting going on.


----------



## taylor0118

Hunting this weekend in Calhoun County and looking forward to it!
Here is a good picture I got from my Wildgame Camera IR4. Good camera for the price. This deer is young but I know his big brother can't be too far away.


----------



## Hammack

The bucks are on the move.  I have heard of bucks chasing hard all week, and hearing of good bucks being taken.  I had a friend that killed a stud of a buck yesterday in the Bluffton area.  14 pt, and judging from the pictures I saw was probably in the 160's.  He is gonna email me some better pics than the one that he showed me on his phone, and if he doesn't mind I will post them later.  I went this afternoon and saw two 1.5 year old bucks tie up.  It was quite comical.  My neighbor spotted a huge buck chasing does on my place twice this week so hopefully this weekend I can see him myself.  I think these cool temps will really help the hunting.


----------



## BlufftonBoy

He won't mind... Lets see'em when you get ahold of them


----------



## Hammack

I'll take it you heard about him.  haha  He showed me the pic on his phone this morning.  It was a STUD to say the least!


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Rut Activity*

Guys, I hunt just north of Ft. Gaines on 266...this weekend we expected the rut to bust wide open with this cold weather, but we saw no chasing whatsoever. Has the rut just not started yet or have they already done their thing?


----------



## outback47

We hunt early county every year around the 10th. We've found that it produces deer every year, and we hunt hard all the way through christmas. Saw multiple mature bucks the last several years in the week after the 10th, and has produced some good deer. I'll be down thurs. - Sun. and will hopefully have good reports and pics.


----------



## Defcon15

will be back in calhoun from the 17th to the 21st. i keep hearing that it hasn't really started yet, hoping it doesn't happen before then. i'd really like to time it right this year...


----------



## Defcon15

Buddy of mine hunted in calhoun county this afternoon and said that he saw 13 does/yearlings and three bucks from 4:00 till dark. Said that he saw a young 6, young 8, and mature would-be 8 if he hadn't broken off two of his tines. He said that each buck came out at a separate time and followed the same drill: chase the does around for a while, figure out none were in heat, and then casually move on. they are beginning to move again, i'm guessing the next 10-14 days will be prime. good luck to all that will be in the woods.


----------



## one_shot

wet , clay county got 6.75" rain last night


----------



## Hammack

Yep, it's REAL wet!  I went yesterday afternoon, and this afternoon.  I am working out of town so I don;t get as much time in the stand, but the deer seem to be moving good I'm just not seeing anything of any size.  According to the processor the count is way low this year.  Hopefully the big boys will start being more visible soon.


----------



## taylor0118

Whats the word. All this rain and we have not seen a good buck in a week now. Anyone else having this problem. Rut or no Rut we are just no seeing anything.


----------



## Mako22

I hunt on the Clay county and Randolph county line West of Coleman. This morning a small 8pt (140 lbs)came in to a Doe in heat call (the can). He was looking for a hot momma but got a hot .270 round instead.


----------



## Son

Saw a nice 7 point trailing a doe this morning in Early Co.. Let him go, we have some bigguns on camera I'm waiting on.


----------



## Son

Rain's moved out of Seminole, Early and Miller counties. Suppose to be cold and windy tomorrow, in the low forties. Tomorrow night goes down into the low 30's. Look out....

Keep your feet dry...


----------



## southwestslayer

awesome find!!! its been slow on are property as well got alot of good pics but non have been seen! only a matter of time


----------



## Defcon15

Any reports from the area? Still haven't seen rut activity like we have in the past. Don't know if it hasn't happened yet, happening at night, or has already happened and I missed it. Will be back in the woods next week, so hopefully they will be moving better then.


----------



## florida boy

Defcon15 said:


> Any reports from the area? Still haven't seen rut activity like we have in the past. Don't know if it hasn't happened yet, happening at night, or has already happened and I missed it. Will be back in the woods next week, so hopefully they will be moving better then.



I would have to guess south clay county is starting to slow down a bit by now .


----------



## Son

Been slow in the Mayhaw area too. One deer seen on our property today, five hunting. Here's a picture of the deer. Killed just before dark.

Great start for a new member. As you can tell, Roy is a happy camper..


----------



## southwestslayer

congrats!!!


----------



## Son

My wait is over... Yesterday afternoon, just before dark in Miller Co.

He's a ten, with an extra point below the left brow..

Makes me look small, I'm 5 11 and 200 pounds.


----------



## Hammack

Nice one, Son!  our rut has pretty much dwindled down here in Clay county.  I have hunted the past few afternoons, and the bucks are really hitting the food plots.  I just can't seem to get the one I want to show his head during shooting hours.


----------



## southwestslayer

congrats awesome buck!!!!


----------



## florida boy

between 5 hunters yesterday we seen 4 different bucks chasing does  including the nine point I shot . It looks like the chasing may last another week in our area . I have never seen so many running tracks in the roads like yesterday . Been getting some good bucks up in the middle of the day on  trail camera .


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Wow!!!  Great deer!!!*

SERIOUSLY, THAT IS A GREAT BUCK.

IT HAS SHUT DOWN THIS WEEK, DID SEE ONE RACKED BUCK CHASING A DOE HARD AT 11:00 AM WLAKING OUT YESTERDAY MORNING.

oTHER THAN THAT, LIKE ZERO SIGHTINGS...

hc


----------



## Ace1313

Just got back from hunting our new lease outside of Blakley. I saw over 100 deer during my five days. The bucks were still bumping chasing does. I shot one doe and a beautiful male yote. I missed a 130 in 8 pt two days ago he was cruising seen him twice could not get a good handle on his size until he was 150 yds away unfortunately he was standing in a brush pile when I shot and hit a limb. The deer moved all day and was more than I expected.


----------



## Son

bucks are still moving in Miller and S Early counties. Some big'uns still showing up on cameras. Love it when I see running sign crossing the roads. Ruts still going on in my opinion.


----------



## one_shot

Clay County
 A friend shot a 8 pt. yesterday, nose to the ground,tarsal glands as dark as I have ever seen,smelt strong!
He had been fighting,marks on the neck & one eye messed up .


----------



## southwestslayer

my uncle shot a very nice 8point yesterday at 915am! nose was to the ground def. rutting


----------



## Son

Weather is raw, but the rut is still on.


----------



## Defcon15

bucks are on the move. saw very little buck movement the past 5 days and then last evening, it busted loose. we had 6 hunters in the woods and each person saw 3-5 bucks each, including one 140" 8-pt that one of our guests passed on because he'd "rather one of us get him." got 6 more days to make that happen or else he's going to be a real hoss next year.


----------



## Son

Well, what happened the last 6 days?


----------



## Defcon15

Well, ended up hunting the last 5 days of the season and saw TONS of young bucks but never saw a shooter. I did see the big 8 that I mentioned above right after dark driving back to the house and he was indeed a 140+ buck. Seeing as I heard no shots on the last two days of the season, I am almost certain he made it through -- can't wait to see what he looks like next year.


----------



## Son

Our last two weeks were not much good for hunting due to the bad weather. 99.5 percent of our big bucks made it thru the season. 9 were shot at and missed, most misses I've seen in one season.
Trail cameras confirm, the big one's are still there. Smart and nocturnal for the most part, and they don't forget anything. Most amazing thing I've noticed is. pattern a big buck early season, find his home area, and the majority of his sign. Then kill him two miles away from there later in the season. Botton line, a buck uses more territory than most know. Three things makes him move around. Rut, pressure and food. Pattern your other club members and it'll give you a clue as where to hunt.


----------



## 12pointer

What have the turkeys been doing in clay co. guys ?


----------



## Defcon15

Not sure about clay co but they seem to still be henned up in calhoun co. Lots of gobbling at first light and then they shut up as soon as they hit the ground. I would assume that they hit the ground with the hens and have no need to gobble any more.

Also, I posted this in the deer hunting forum, but I figured I'd re-post it here seeing as y'all might have a better idea.

Anyone know what the going $/acre for leasing in calhoun county is or in the surrounding counties? 

Also, does $/acre change depending on the hunting practices of surrounding landowners? For instance, would a piece of property surrounded by owners that have trophy managed for 5-10 years jack the lease price up?


----------



## Son

Hens are now setting nest in SW Early County Ga. Gobblers responding until hens come off to feed. Once they get with a live hen, you're done on the boss birds. Until they go back on the nest. I've let some nice gobblers walk this year because I've seen some bigger ones. The call that's been working best for me this season is, cut and whine, very little yelping.


----------



## altom

Good going Son, that's a nice bird!


----------



## 12pointer

*Clay county*

Went up to the club in clay county yesterday to help a new member put up a stand . we saw fresh deer sign everywhere after the early day rain . Has anyboby else that hunts clay county been seeing good sign on there club
so far this year ? It looks like its going to be a good yr.


----------



## tony0345

Went up to hunting club in clay county several times this past week killed two hogs and saw several deer  and some small turkeys looking good.


----------



## florida boy

Up at the lease in clay county yesterday and it absolutley flooded !


----------



## talisman

you gettin any good pics yet. i have several bucks but nothing real big yet


----------



## florida boy

talisman said:


> you gettin any good pics yet. i have several bucks but nothing real big yet



Tons of young bucks . They seem behind this year on development . Alot of pregnant does and no fawns yet . I also have never gotten this many coyote pics in this short of time .


----------



## southwestslayer

hows it looking around the area havent made it up yet!!!


----------



## 12pointer

I hunt in Clay county I have been getting alot of pics of some pretty good bucks , does and fawns and alot of hogs . wild grapes are falling every where on our club and the deer are scooping them up.
I think its going to be a pretty good year from what I have seen so far.


----------



## southwestslayer

good to hear!!!


----------



## 12pointer

Will be at the club tomorrow getting the foodplots plowed up and ready to plant in a couple of weeks. I have been getting alot of nice pics this year , alot of differ bucks  I got pics of 2 differ 10 pts. last week .I wish everybodys arrow flys true next sat. morning good luck guys.


----------



## 12pointer

Well went to the club today and plowed several foodplots until I got a flat tire on the tractor , will go back monday and finish if I can get the tire fixed , with it being a holiday monday . Will not plant until we get some rain ground is dry . I saw wild grapes and persimmons everywhere . checked cameras still no slick horns yet, but I know it will be any day now.


----------



## bucksrus67

Checked cam in quitman co, nice 8pt already out of velvet!


----------



## 12pointer

My son finished disking the foodplots today , ran up on some nice persimmons and crabapples. Checked a camera that I didnt check saturday finally had a pic of a nice 8pt. buck that had rubbed off his velvet , the others wont be far behind now. 

Here is a few pics.


----------



## Defcon15

glad to hear that their starting to shed their velvet. in calhoun, we usually don't see them lose it until late september, but maybe a few will start before long. good looking plots!


----------



## 12pointer

Did not see a buck sat. morning while hunting. Had a herd of hogs come in on me right after I climbed down at 11:00 , shot a nice 150 pounder. Its still to dry to plant foodplots will wait awhile longer .


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads on the pig! Yea its to dry to plant!!!!!!!


----------



## 12pointer

Thanks Kmckinnie , did you or any of your other guys have any luck opening weekend ? I only saw a doe , my brother saw a doe and a yearling , and my son didnt see anything. We where the only ones that would get out in the heat at my club. Ha Ha !!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

We seen deer! Both days Morning and evenings Nothing to shoot at!
The does where to far off! We are heading up this afternoon!


----------



## 12pointer

We are going up this afternoon also ,we are going to stay the weekend maybe somebody will stick a nice one. Good Luck to you and your fellow hunters !!!


----------



## 12pointer

Just got home from the hunting club , nobody got a deer , my son shoot a nice size boarhog yesterday afternoon . With the rooting sign we see in the woods and the pics we are getting on the trail cameras I thank we have a bigger hog problem this year will set traps out after season to try to catch some, and kill all we can during deer season. Still to dry to plant they are saying maybe a chance of rain next weekend, everybody keep their fingers cross.We are getting more and more pics of bucks that have shed their velvet.


----------



## 12pointer

Ok guys they are talking about rain for the weekend ,maybe we can get our foodplots planted now. Lets do like a indian and Dance !!!


----------



## Defcon15

finally getting some pictures of bucks that have shed their velvet.  the big guys are still holding on to their velvet, only a matter of time though.


----------



## 12pointer

Defcon15 thats some nice pics . I am also getting more pics every week of bucks that have shed their velvet .


----------



## Troy

Hey guys, 

I've hunted Clay county for the last 20+ years. I managed to stick this one last Saturday. Surprised he was still in velvet. Hit him back and tracked him with a dog for over 3 hours before we got him..It was hot but is really nice right now.

He grossed 132 1/8(in velvet)


----------



## 12pointer

Troy thats a nice bow kill congrats. on a great deer. What part of clay county do you hunt ?


----------



## Troy

12pointer said:


> Troy thats a nice bow kill congrats. on a great deer. What part of clay county do you hunt ?



Between 37 and 266 about 5 miles outta ft gaines.


----------



## Bear10

Great looking deer ya'll. Ya'll push one towards early county for me. Looking forward to seeing some pics of them in the back of yall's truck. Good luck.


----------



## Troy

Thought I would post a picture of the real REASON I got this deer. Good old Nugget...I owe him biscuits for life..


----------



## 12pointer

Well going to the clay county club tomorrow afternoon going to plant foodplots ,in between trying to smoke one with the old smoke pole sat. and sunday. Good Luck fellow smokers !!! may the smoke clear fast Ya ! Ya !


----------



## 12pointer

Got the foodplots planted sat, my son let a small 7and 8 pt buck along with a spike pass , he said they needed a couple more yrs. on them . I only saw a long horn spike , saw several pawings along with some fresh rubs.


----------



## Defcon15

headed down to calhoun this weekend. everyone keep us posted on whats going on in your area. will report how we do on sunday. best of luck to everyone in the woods this weekend!


----------



## southwestslayer

so far we have shot 7 deer this year 6 does 1 8 point that was taken today before the front!! the 8 point was with another 8 and a 6. we have been seeing lots of small bucks aswell some together others alone. we really need rain bad its so dry the creeks are almost gone. looking forward to the rest of the season what else is going on out in our neck of the woods!?


----------



## Defcon15

congrats on the 8. we've shot a couple does so far but haven't seen many bucks. any pics of that 8 point?


----------



## southwestslayer

theres the 8 he is a decent buck nothing huge but good way to start the season!!


----------



## don

Cody tell Mike congrats for puttin the first buck down this year for me will ya....


----------



## Boondocks

Way to get some meat.Would have been a real good one in a couple years.lol!!!


----------



## southwestslayer

will do don!!!


----------



## southwestslayer

heading up wed. weather is looking sweet!!!


----------



## 12pointer

I let a nice 8pt. walk sat. morning he was not what I wanted he should be a good one next year. I ran one off this morning going to my tree he was working some pawings right at day light. My hunting buddy saw a nice buck in the clearcut he was about 250 yds. away from him before he could get his scope on him he walked over the hill.


----------



## southwestslayer

good to hear 12 pointer!! hope this week worksout for us!! good luck!!


----------



## 12pointer

Radishes are looking good at the clay county club , the deer are eating them realing good . thanking about planting all the plots with radishes next season. some nice bucks have been seen already this season , the guys are just holding off for alittle while. there have been 3 hogs killed so far this season.


----------



## southwestslayer

thanksgiving week role call!! ill be up thanksgiving day till monday should be nice weather im pretty pumped!!!


----------



## sghoghunter

I will be up there about dinner thur and plan on staying all weekend and the next week too.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

*Roll Call*

I'll be in Clay Co for Thurs nite, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Should hit it just about right after the rain on Friday.


----------



## Son

I hope we get the rain promised. Need it bad...


----------



## Defcon15

Just got back from hunting in calhoun for the past week. Was fortunate enough to get this guy last saturday. Gross 141. Saw lots of other deer, including some nice bucks. I think it should be heating up real soon, saw a number of bucks chasing does the past two days.


----------



## JWT

Got in a club in clay county headed down this weekend for first time!! Been hunting closer to home !! I am new to area is the rut gettin close I got the whole week off & I've. Never hunted this part of state is it a good or is the rut later on ? Thanks any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## Son

That's a nice buck anywhere.  Noticed buck activity this week in Early and Miller counties. Looks like they're thinking about the rut. Fresh scrapes are beginning to appear again.


----------



## Defcon15

The rut is usually around Dec 6-15, well at least thats when we see the most activity/when most of the big bucks show themselves. Good luck!


----------



## Son

We're experiencing a good rain, and the temps are dropping. Time to hit the woods after this front moves through.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, you better hold mouth right,keep your powder dry,eyes open,to fool dem ole bucks


----------



## Son

Going to the Dr today to see if he'll release me for climbing ladderstands. I want in the air so I can see farther. I'm after an ol buck I heard blow the other day. Sounded like a ten point with a missing tooth. Either that, or it's that ol doe with the pretty ears.

Was 44 at Lake Seminole this morning, neighbor said he's themometer read 30 something.


----------



## southwestslayer

nice buck!!! the is said to be starting up and these temp should help!! we had a slow thanksgiving!! but saw tons of small bucks its only a matter of time till ole mossy horns shows himself!!!


----------



## one_shot

Clay Co.,going back friday

12/4
Game Warden was moving on my lease real good at 9 am & 5 pm

12/5  8 am  saw buck running doe too fast to get shot


----------



## 12pointer

This is a question for all my fellow Clay County deer hunters = Do you thank the rut it over , just getting started , or it hasnt started yet ?


----------



## Son

I think they havn't really kicked in yet.


----------



## mikefrob

Rut is definately in full swing just north of the clay county line.  While I am just over the line in Randolph, they have been chasing hard for just about two weeks.  Saw 6 bucks between yesterday and this morning before I shot a decent 8 chasing a doe at full bore at 10:05... Had to get to work. Wish I could have sat all day.  It was by far the best hunting conditions for me in a long time. 3-4 mi/hr winds, 20 degrees and smack dab in the middle of full on chasing!


----------



## southwestslayer

Congrats on the buck!!! They are chasing by use as well a nice  ten point was shot this morning head down slap wore out!!!!


----------



## southwestslayer

the rut is still on we had a 125 inch 10 shot and 3 8 points and my sister shot her first deer a 4 point!!! it was a god weekend to say the least!!


----------



## florida boy

got another taxidermy bill on 12 /17 in clay county . I would have to say they still have a week before it is wide open .....if it gets cold again .


----------



## southwestslayer

congrats man im gunna post a pic of the ten here soon!!


----------



## southwestslayer




----------



## one_shot

*Dec. 30, still in rut, Clay County*

12/30/10
Clay Co. 
I killed a 8 pt. still in full rut, left today scrapes are being worked, again.


----------



## southwestslayer

sweet, glad to hear im heading up this friday!!


----------



## 12pointer

*Son killed his first gobbler saturday.*

Went to the club saturday morning. We waited at the camp to hear one gobble so we could head his way.  We never heard one gobble so we decided to go to our small clearcut by foot. We had not even walked 200 yrds when we spotted three gobblers ahead of us in the fire break. So we got down and called but they never responded so my son slowly crawled up the edge of the firebreak till he was in range. He shot an killed a nice three year old bird. He had an 8" beard with 1" spurs.


----------



## don

hmmm


----------



## southwestslayer

don hows bama treating you!?


----------



## don

Good seeing deer but nothin worth shooting yet....how about you codey.


----------



## southwestslayer

well do to the new job at fedex doesnt look like i will make up til jan.


----------



## don

bummer.


----------

